# Look at this beast



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Local guy selling kids bred from him


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Flashy, ain't he?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

What breed is he?! :O


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Kiko


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

My goodness....I love his coloring.


----------



## anthonyadams1 (Oct 25, 2012)

He is a boer/ kiko cross notice the ears and convex (roman) nose,...


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow he is awesome!


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

He is Gorgeous!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

dang-nice looking buck-I would have though Nubian-not familar with any meat goat cept boer around here


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Handsome guy!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Do kikos have frosted ears? 


His coloring is stunning.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I noticed the frosted ears too. I'd wonder if he's kiko nubian?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> wow


Guy says he is a spotted genemaster billy


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

125 a buck these are the kids from him


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Genemasters are kiko/boer hybrids


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my, He's amazing!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That is one impressive guy! Beautiful


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> I noticed the frosted ears too. I'd wonder if he's kiko nubian?


My thoughts exactly, I see more nubian than any thing else even the pic of the kids look nubian cross to me.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good looking fellow...I thought Nubian Boar as well...


----------

